# Brute thermostat



## deadman inc

I'm trying to get some ideas here on this. I am having some ridiculous overheating problems. At first i was my plastics were getting hot from the exhaust. I fixed that problem but dang im really stuck in a rut on this one. Well i was talking to a guy i ran into today that has a grizzly 700. He was having overheating problems. He went a triple flow radiator which that is not even in my budget right now lol. He told me that Turner (Turner Axles) told him to take his thermostat out and take the middle of the thermostat out. You know the spring and etc. With the middle out of the thermostat put the thermostat back cause the housing still has to be sealed with the thermostat. I know i have heard of people drilling a bigger hole in it but never heard that you can gut the middle of a thermostat so it can flow faster. 

The question is can you do that with a thermostat on a 4 wheeler or Brute period? Just a curious question cause if its possible i know what im doing :domo:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

My thoughts would be since you have already relocated your radiator is that you have a underlying problem somewhere else. 95% of the time the rad relocate solves the over heating issues. The thermastat idea does seem like a decent idea that may work but, still leads me to think that you have an underlying problem somewhere else.

Try checking all of your hoses and make sure there isn't any kinks anywhere. Also check your radiator fins to make sure they are clean. If all of that checks out, then you could try the thermastat trick. If that doesn't help, then you might check into a high flow water pump. Some guys have added a oil cooler and it has helped with there over heating issues, but the oil cooler is just about as much money as the Triple flow Rad. from Highlifter.


----------



## blue beast

all thats gonna do is keep your water flowing ..it will never have time to cool off in the rad.. then cycle cool water into the engine ..it will be one constant temp ..if its hot its hot ..i dont think its a good idea at all...i would think about cleaning the rad real well inside and out before i tryed this..maybe even using the engine ice after i cleaned it also...


----------



## NMKawierider

I am going to agree with Blue Beast. We use thermostats for a reason. They help maintain a more constant tempature in the engine block and limit the speed the coolant flows through the radiator. The longer it stays in the radiator, the more heat lt looses...and of course the faster it goes through, the less it looses. I'd put a new one in but look elsewhere for the real problem. Maybe there is an issue with the pump causeing low-flow even with the thermostat open all the way...or plugged cores or even some mud you don't see way deep in the finns.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i have to agree with them. i would not remove any part of my thermostat. my nephew had his thermostat go out on his 08 750. changed it and the over heating problems went away.


----------



## djmjt

I would just change the thermostat. You can also get a ultimate impeller. Mine works great and never overheats now! Fundy sells the best one out there!


----------



## brute21

might want to check that thermostat man. I am having the same problems but I pulled my thermostat last night and tested it in a pot of water it opened up around 170 degrees. I havent put it back in and she runs really good but I am going to probably put it back in now that I saw this post before this weekend.


----------



## deadman inc

All good thoughts and trust me i have been there. I cleaned the radiator with a tooth pic. No hoses has kinks in it. It doesnt overheat right away. It only overheats when i trail slow at a long period of time. The fan kicks on at 190 and it can get to 230-240. I have put header wrap and a custom heat shield on my exhaust. The thermostat was just an idea and i wanted to get other opinions about it before i thought about doing it.


----------



## blue beast

i dont see where you have a fan switch .. you might wanna try that also, cause i know it helped mine ..turn it on befrore you hit the trail..230-240 is just too much heat ...i think the little warniing light on the pod comes on at 232 (it did on my buddies 07)..


----------



## hp488

I would guess either the thermostat or the impeller, if it only gets hot when going slow I would lean more to the impeller.


----------



## deadman inc

Well you know hp488 out at Crosby i dont roll fast down the trails. I just cruise you know until i hit some mud or water. I dont have a fan switch as i use to when the radiator was in its original spot but i took it off when i put it on top. I was thinking of a different propeller and i seen an aftermarket one on ebay but cant find it anymore. Im putting in a new wire harness on it now so in that process im going to put a fan switch and see where it takes me.


----------



## steveo3318

I have ran mine almost 2 years without the thermostat at all and my over heating problems are gone. it runs constantly 180 fast, slow, or trailing, hope this helps.


----------



## Roboquad

Sounds like a pump issue. Fundy is the way to go. Is the fan putting out enough air. Mine about doubled in speed when I changed my harness. My thermostat is drilled out 2 sizes up. Helped,also running engine ice. Oil cooler will also help you. NM. Wrote the how to here. Your problem sounds like a hose crushing with heat or a pump issue.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Might also be vapor locked.


----------

